# first flat fish in this boat



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

well nite got started about 10 the water was some what clear but the bug was eating us with no bug spray!!!!!! so about 11 went back to the launch got in the truck and went to walmart for some deet man that that stuff is great!!!! Got started again an there one is just slowly swimming along the bottom we gigged it. about 2 hour later we are poling along and there in one just chilling on the bottom and we gigged,call it a nite after that.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Congrats on the flatties! Nice size too! I haven't put one in our boat yet but its ready. Just curious, what kind of lighting did you go with?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Congratulations on first blood! :clap

What the heck are you using for a gig....looks like a 3/4 inch lag screw! JK


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 2 300 watt flood lights on rod holders so I can sing the lights in any direction I like......I us a 1000 watt gen....I need a outboard but I'm using a trolling motor for now.....I tried to post some pic but having trouble.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I bet youll remember the bug spray from now on lol...i keep some in my boat at all times just for that reason!


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Great Job.:bowdown :takephoto GH. Got him down by Fort Morgan??? Anyway getting act together will probably see you out there one night. I'll be in the 16' to 17' Carolina Skiff w/generator and 2,000 watts HPS lights. This setup lights up the bottom it's great. 

Keep on Gigging my Friend

D-Joker


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

got them just in side Ms, Bayou cumbest


----------

